# Boston University Winter 2019 (January 12-13)



## Loser (Nov 16, 2018)

Not up just yet, but should be up within a day or two 
14 events over 2 days, and it's the first Massachusetts comp with feet in 9 years lol. Registration is 30 dollars, and opens Monday at 7pm eastern.
3 rounds of squan too 
Hope to see a lot of you there


----------



## Loser (Nov 18, 2018)

Comp got announced
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/BUWinter2019
Monday at 7pm eastern


----------



## Loser (Nov 28, 2018)

Max Park has just registered!


----------

